# Is PLSR "Lifetime" a Scam?!



## BuffaloDenny (Dec 9, 2004)

So, when going to enter the code PLSR, there was an asterisk that all should be aware of:

** Promotion period ends Dec 31, 2018. After your promotiom ends, you will begin being billed the standard unit fee for this payment plan.

I don't know anywhere else where purchasing a LIFETIME agreement expires in less than 5 years. Wow - buying lifetime means I will begin seeing charges again in less than 5 years when you thought you were home free. Yes, I know, it's 5 years away, but the principal is the same. Shame on you Tivo.

BTW, if you remove the promotion code, the asterisk goes away. I "guess" that's a real Lifetime agreement, but tough to trust them after that sneaky code they try to slip by you.


----------



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

Lifetime is Lifetime with Tivo.

I have a Lifetime Ananlog unit from 2002 still going strong.

From https://www.tivo.com/legal/terms#msd

Some notes about TiVo service subscriptions:

Until you cancel a subscription by calling customer service at 1-877-367-8486, it will automatically renew at the end of each subscription term at the same fee (even if you are not using the TiVo device or it has been lost, sold, or otherwise transferred).
Monthly TiVo service subscriptions may not be transferred to another TiVo device or subscriber.
*A Product Lifetime subscription lasts for the lifetime of your TiVo device (not your lifetime), and may not be transferred to another TiVo device (except in cases of warranty repair or replacement under applicable warranty terms).*
*A Product Lifetime subscription accompanies the TiVo device in case of ownership transfe*r.
Although we strive to make the TiVo service available as much as possible, there may be periods of downtime (for example, for scheduled maintenance, software updates, or events outside of our reasonable control).

And it is bad etiquette to start another thread when it is already in the other thread you started.


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Dec 9, 2004)

Sounds nice, but care to explain why there is an asterisk when using the promo code, but none when paying full freight? BTW, the asterisk seems to make it very clear this isn't really "Lifetime."


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

That's very interesting. I have never heard this before and I do not remember seeing this when I used the "PLSR" code for lifetime on my Roamio back in November. Could this be a recent change? And I'm really not even sure what the wording of the disclaimer means. It seems to be vague and poorly written.

When I log into my account, it shows "TiVo Lifetime Service" without any asterisk or any other sort of limitations or indications that my lifetime service only runs through 2018. If I still have my Roamio running and hit 2018 only to find I didn't really get lifetime, I would probably be a little upset. Though if this did happen, TiVo would probably give me the $99 lifetime deal, so I see no reason not to use the PLSR code over paying full price for lifetime service.


----------



## dbattaglia001 (Feb 9, 2003)

Given that you are saving $100 off of advertised retail price for service, I don't have much sympathy. If you use a code from the internet or word of mouth to save some money, I wouldn't be surprised if there is a catch.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

dbattaglia001 said:


> Given that you are saving $100 off of advertised retail price for service, I don't have much sympathy. If you use a code from the internet or word of mouth to save some money, I wouldn't be surprised if there is a catch.


Bait-and-switch is not a business practice that any reputable company should be engaging in. That is something that sleazy companies like Comcast or Verizon do.


----------



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

Hmmmm,

Been trying to duplciate and all I get is 







Promo code 'PLSR' is not valid.
Enter promo code

Subtotal (1 items): $699.98 

Estimate tax & shipping
Enter ZIP Code

Total:
$699.98


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Dec 9, 2004)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Bait-and-switch is not a business practice that any reputable company should be engaging in. That is something that sleazy companies like Comcast or Verizon do.


Amen! Either it's lifetime or it's not.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

BuffaloDenny said:


> So, when going to enter the code PLSR, there was an asterisk that all should be aware of:
> 
> ** Promotion period ends Dec 31, 2018. After your promotiom ends, you will begin being billed the standard unit fee for this payment plan.
> 
> ...


I just tested this PLSR code out on a new account with an unsub old TiVo, the Lifetime price went from $499 to $399 without any * or dates about 2018, it just said "*Rollover Promotion"* I did not pay as this was just a test but after payment if there is any notice about 2018 that would be a real bummer.


----------



## gmacted (Sep 27, 2013)

When I bought and activated my Roamio Pro back in December, I saw the same asterisk note when entering the PLSR code. I decided that the $100 savings wasn't worth it, so I paid full price. It was more about "peace of mind" for me.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Just a guess... 

IIRC, you used to be able to use the PLSR code to get the discount on a monthly subscription also.
The disclaimer makes sense in that context and it may just be a holdover from that time period.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

lessd said:


> I just tested this PLSR code out on a new account with an unsub old TiVo, the Lifetime price went from $499 to $399 without any * or dates about 2018, it just said "*Rollover Promotion"* I did not pay as this was just a test but after payment if there is any notice about 2018 that would be a real bummer.


I just tried with a new account and an unactivated 4-tuner Roamio from BB :

Select your TiVo service payment plan below:

Have a gift card?
Please call Customer Support to redeem your gift card at 877-367-8486.

Have a promotional code?
Price & terms Promotional offer 

$399.99 / TiVo Lifetime Service *Rollover Promotion*

Price & terms Promotional offer 

$14.99 / Service Only, 1 Year, Monthly *Not applicable*
All charges are in US Dollars

Questions about TiVo service plans? Please call Customer Support at: 877-367-8486
Add an optional extended warranty:

Compare warranty plans


$29.99 / 2-year extended warranty
$39.99 / 3-year extended warranty
No, thanks. I'll stay with the TiVo device limited warranty

Transaction details
Item Unit Price Tax Total Price
TiVo Service plan - $399.99 TiVo Lifetime Service plan	$399.99	$0	$399.99
Total: $399.99​
I don't see an asterisk. Is it possible it already got fixed?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

steve614 said:


> Just a guess...
> 
> IIRC, you used to be able to use the PLSR code to get the discount on a monthly subscription also.
> The disclaimer makes sense in that context and it may just be a holdover from that time period.


That would make more sense. Because for lifetime, what would "After your promotiom ends, you will begin being billed the standard unit fee for this payment plan." really mean? What is the "standard unit fee" for the lifetime service plan? There isn't one. I think your guess is probably correct.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

steve614 said:


> Just a guess...
> 
> IIRC, you used to be able to use the PLSR code to get the discount on a monthly subscription also.
> The disclaimer makes sense in that context and it may just be a holdover from that time period.


I was going to say the same thing, IMO the OP is just overreacting to a piece of boilerplate.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

dianebrat said:


> I was going to say the same thing, IMO the OP is just overreacting to a piece of boilerplate.


In fairness to the OP, it would kind of freak me out at first if I saw that when trying to use the code. But I think upon further reflection, it doesn't mean what he (and I) initially thought it meant.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

jwbelcher said:


> I just tried with a new account and an unactivated 4-tuner Roamio from BB :
> 
> Select your TiVo service payment plan below:
> 
> ...


That exactly what I got !!


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Bait-and-switch is not a business practice that any reputable company should be engaging in. That is something that sleazy companies like Comcast or Verizon do.


Exactly. It's dishonest, and in many cases, illegal.


----------



## aridon (Aug 31, 2006)

Plsr isn't even a great deal compared to what you can find code wise on eBay. If you want hardware with life time that is where to go.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

aridon said:


> Plsr isn't even a great deal compared to what you can find code wise on eBay. If you want hardware with life time that is where to go.


Once you factor in how much you have to pay the seller to acquire those codes, you come out about the same money-wise. And I'd rather my money go to TiVo over some ebay arbitrage charlatan.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Once you factor in how much you have to pay the seller to acquire those codes, you come out about the same money-wise.


Not true unless you're maybe buying a basic with no minis or just a stream.



> And I'd rather my money go to TiVo over some ebay arbitrage charlatan.


Hey, I resemble that remark!


----------



## aridon (Aug 31, 2006)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Once you factor in how much you have to pay the seller to acquire those codes, you come out about the same money-wise. And I'd rather my money go to TiVo over some ebay arbitrage charlatan.


Totally inaccurate.

TiVo pro
Life time
Warranty
Tax

Around $750. Code $20 to $50.


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Dec 9, 2004)

What does TiVo Service Account Status suppose to look like for lifetime?

Mine says 5: Product Lifetime Service

Is there any significance to that 5? Or am I being paranoid that it means 5 years the promotion ends? BTW, do you get 30 day money back guarantee with TiVo?


----------



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

BuffaloDenny said:


> What does TiVo Service Account Status suppose to look like for lifetime?
> 
> Mine says 5: Product Lifetime Service
> 
> Is there any significance to that 5? Or am I being paranoid that it means 5 years the promotion ends? BTW, do you get 30 day money back guarantee with TiVo?


The number are just the different service offerings.

Mine is 3:Account in Good Standing for my month to month boxes.

My Series 2 from 2001 shows 5: Product Lifetime Service

And it has been a lot longer than 5 years.

Here is a discussion from 5 years ago about it:

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090223063755AAXTPrI

You are good. Lifetime is lifetime. As long as you can keep THAT box running you are good.


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Dec 9, 2004)

Tico said:


> The number are just the different service offerings.
> 
> Mine is 3:Account in Good Standing for my month to month boxes.
> 
> ...


Cool. Nothing in my online account status indicates any type of expiration. In fact it says current plan end date N/A.


----------



## CinciDVR (May 24, 2014)

jwbelcher said:


> I just tried with a new account and an unactivated 4-tuner Roamio from BB :
> 
> [detail deleted]
> 
> I don't see an asterisk. Is it possible it already got fixed?


I just activated service for my new Roamio and I used the PLSR code to purchase lifetime and there is an *, actually two *. What's interesting is that on the receipt I saved from the website the date the promotion ends is missing, but I clearly remember seeing a 2018 date on the screen. Here's a cut & paste from my receipt:


```
Your receipt for order# xxxxxxxx
Item description                      Unit price       Promo Price      Ext. price
Item for xxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx              $399.99           $399.99         $399.99
Activation: TiVo Lifetime Service

Promo Code**: PLSR

Subtotal:                                                                  $399.99
                                                                   Sales tax:$0.00
                                                                     Total:$399.99

** Promotion period ends . After your promotion ends, you will begin being billed the standard unit fee for this payment plan.
```


----------



## CinciDVR (May 24, 2014)

And even stranger, the receipt that Tivo emailed me after my lifetime service purchase includes the "**" after the "Tivo Lifetime Service" in the description, but there is no "**" explanation shown afterward, and definitely no mention of a 2018 expiration. Here's a cut & paste from my email receipt.


```
Thank you for your TiVo® service activation.

Activation Summary
-------------
Product              Description                                Qty   Item Price     Tax*      Total
S00003               TiVo Lifetime Service**                    1     $ 399.99       $ 0.00    $ 399.99
                                                                           --------------------------------
                                                                             Order Sub Total:  $ 399.99
                                                                                         Tax:  $ 0.00
                                                                                 Order Total:  $ 399.99

Order Number: xxxxxxxx-1
Order Date: 05/27/2014

Billing Information
-------------------
my name
my street
my city, state zip
Phone:my phone #

Card Number:****************
Expires:mm/31/yyyy
Name:my name

Activation Terms
------------
Your use of TiVo devices and service are subject to the terms and conditions of the TiVo User Agreement and Privacy Policy, available at [url]www.tivo.com/legal[/url]. Activation orders are subject to credit card and pricing review. TiVo offers a 30-day money-back guarantee on your purchase.

Product Lifetime TiVo service subscriptions last for the lifetime of your TiVo device (not your lifetime), and may not be transferred to another TiVo device.

If you have additional questions on your order, visit [url]www.tivo.com/manage[/url] and click  "View Order History"
or call TiVo Customer Support at 877-367-8486 from 7 AM to 7 PM PT weekdays and 8 AM to 6 PM PT weekends.
Please do not respond to this email. We cannot accept electronic replies to this email address.

Sincerely,

The TiVo Team

*Sales and use tax will be charged on your order based upon the jurisdiction to which the product will be shipped. In some states, the tax will be based on the no-commitment MSRP for the product (and not the discounted price you paid).
```


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

I will be willing to test this if someone will buy lifetime for my Roamio Pro and in 2018 if it reverts to a monthly plan I will pay you back the $399.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

> ** Promotion period ends . After your promotion ends, you will begin being billed the standard unit fee *for this payment plan*.


Did anyone bother to actually read this above part of the aforementioned *? For this payment plan. The standard unit fee for lifetime is $0/month. It's obviously referring to monthly subs which have changed repeatedly even thought that promo no longer applies to monthly subs. Tivo's website is a mess, it's no wonder they have outdated/inaccurate info on there.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Did anyone bother to actually read this above part of the aforementioned *? For this payment plan. The standard unit fee for lifetime is $0/month. It's obviously referring to monthly subs which have changed repeatedly even thought that promo no longer applies to monthly subs. Tivo's website is a mess, it's no wonder they have outdated/inaccurate info on there.


This TCF has enough members that have Lifetime Service TiVos that I am sure if anybody had a loss of Lifetime Service (other than some error that was corrected) it would be reported fast.
At one time I purchased a Series 2 with Lifetime Service, called TiVo and asked that the Lifetime Service be xfered to my account, it was. Two or three months later TiVo came back to me and tried to take the Lifetime Service from me because of some bad things the former owner did, I made a big stink on this Forum and with TiVo itself and ended getting the Lifetime Service back.
Lifetime TiVo service is not any scam, as of now.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey I'm still open to anyone buying lifetime for my Pro, Scouts honor if it expires in 4 years I will pay you TWICE the money that it costs you to upgrade my Tivo right now.....


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

eboydog said:


> Hey I'm still open to anyone buying lifetime for my Pro, Scouts honor if it expires in 4 years I will pay you TWICE the money that it costs you to upgrade my Tivo right now.....


Does that include if TiVo goes belly up by then?


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

HarperVision said:


> Does that include if TiVo goes belly up by then?


It's hard to imagine TiVo going through almost a billion dollars in cash on hand within a 4 year period, so I think it's pretty safe!


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Did anyone bother to actually read this above part of the aforementioned *? For this payment plan. The standard unit fee for lifetime is $0/month. It's obviously referring to monthly subs which have changed repeatedly even thought that promo no longer applies to monthly subs. Tivo's website is a mess, it's no wonder they have outdated/inaccurate info on there.


Yep,

This is just boiler plate language used for all transactions... TiVo has a number of promotional monthly fees and that is what is in reference here.

The OP is over thinking the issue and the tin hat gang is more than happy to join in.

Confusing? Maybe slightly - but not some evil plot to steal your first born.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

TiVo is very clear that "lifetime" service means for the lifetime of the box. If they sell you "lifetime" service for a box either with or without using the "PLSR" code, I think you are quite safe in it being for the lifetime of the box. This all seems to be a lot of angst over some sloppy boilerplate language left on the TiVo website.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I certainly hope there are no issues. I had been using the PLSR codes for awhile so the TiVos would be a qualifier for the MSD price.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

What nonsense, the title and the silly claim that lifetime for TiVo is a scam. I can state emphatically, I purchased my first lifetime TiVo subscription in 2000 and the lifetime subscriptions are not a scam. The ** footnote only indicates after the promo ends for those promo codes that do end, the normal fees apply. It could be clearer but the silly whining about nothing of significance is really stupid.

My oldest lifetime, purchased originally in 1999, I bought that TiVo used, even allowed for a one-time transfer to a new box and I used that in 2009 and that lifetime is still rocking along in service.

Somebody might read the title of this thread and believe the nonsense but I sure hope not.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Chris Gerhard said:


> What nonsense, the title and the silly claim that lifetime for TiVo is a scam. I can state emphatically, I purchased my first lifetime TiVo subscription in 2000 and the lifetime subscriptions are not a scam. The ** footnote only indicates after the promo ends for those promo codes that do end, the normal fees apply. It could be clearer but the silly whining about nothing of significance is really stupid.
> 
> My oldest lifetime, purchased originally in 1999, I bought that TiVo used, even allowed for a one-time transfer to a new box and I used that in 2009 and that lifetime is still rocking along in service.
> 
> Somebody might read the title of this thread and believe the nonsense but I sure hope not.


What's nonsense is your post. There wouldn't be a discussion if TiVo wasn't putting disclaimers in promo codes for lifetime service. Reading comprehension for the win!


----------



## rwisdom (May 29, 2014)

eboydog

What are you asking for your Tivo Roamio's?

Ray


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

rwisdom said:


> eboydog
> 
> What are you asking for your Tivo Roamio's?
> 
> Ray


He said "PM me for details" so maybe try that?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

jmpage2 said:


> He said "PM me for details" so maybe try that?


Check the post count. He can't.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

rwisdom said:


> eboydog
> 
> What are you asking for your Tivo Roamio's?
> 
> Ray


Drop me an email at my userid @ gmail.....


----------

